# Protein that holds key to misscarriage risk



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

V-e-r-y interesting
This is in a box diagram in the 'stressed out mothers are more likely to have girls' article, so check the link for that and look for the box. I tried to copy+paste the text in here but it wouldn't let me, probably because it's a diagram.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2049938/Stressed-mothers-juggling-home-work-love-lives-likely-girls.html

That's it for tonight zzzzzzzzzzz!

/links


----------



## francis111 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a very helpful article, and it made me wonder if there are any statistics about infertility in different countries - I mean, nutrition in Asia for example has a completely different focus than American or European nutrition. I did some research and found a lot of information on China here. There, the proteins are different and I'd like to know if a change to Asian food for example may affect my fertility in a positive way? Soy, for example, is rich in proteins, but these are different form the proteins in milk.


----------

